# American Kenpo in Kentucky



## cwkulp (Feb 18, 2005)

Hello:
I recently moved to Kentucky (Richmond, 20 miles south of Lexington). I can't find any American Kenpo schools around Richmond, but are there any "school-less" practioners nearby?


----------



## JKDooer (Feb 18, 2005)

The Lamkins teach AMerican Kenpo in Louisville.  That's worth the drive from Richmond.

 JKDooer


----------



## Brad Billings (Feb 20, 2005)

I believe Gil Hibben's son Derek is teaching somewhere in the area. Try contacting Mr. Josh Ryer at true2kenpo@aol.com or through his website http://www.unitedparkerskenpo.com/ 

Mr Ryer has, in the past, recommended Mr. Derek Hibben as an instructor in the area. He may have additional contact information to provide. Or if that fails, you could always try and contact Professor Hibben. I bet he can be contacted through his website... 
www.hibbenknives.com


I hope this helps.

Respects,
Brad


----------



## Brian Jones (Feb 21, 2005)

You won't find much EPAK in the Lexington/Richmond area.  Louisville is probably your best bet. There are some Tracy schools in the area. I think Al Tracy still lives in Nicholasville.


Brian Jones


----------



## KenpoDave (Feb 22, 2005)

Brian Jones said:
			
		

> You won't find much EPAK in the Lexington/Richmond area.  Louisville is probably your best bet. There are some Tracy schools in the area. I think Al Tracy still lives in Nicholasville.
> 
> 
> Brian Jones



Al Tracy lives in Lexington.  There is a Tracy school there, and also one in Danville.  The Lamkins have a school in Louisville, and I think there are two other Tracy schools there.  There are 3 in Cincinnati.

The Tracy's Lexington school is about a 20 minute drive from Richmond.  Exit 104 off I-75 to New Circle Road then take a right into Woodhill, and you're there.


----------



## cwkulp (Feb 22, 2005)

Thank you so much for your replies so far. I am trying to get a feel for the Kenpo scene, so please continue to post if you know of any other schools near by. I am especially interested in getting to know people who have moved into the area and have not found a school yet. 


Thanks again,
-chris


----------



## True2Kenpo (Feb 23, 2005)

Chris,

Good afternoon sir.  I just wanted to emphasize Mr. Billing's recommendation or Mr. Derek Hibben.  He resides in Louisville and is very knowledgeable in the Art!

I wish you the very best in your journey sir.

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh


----------



## bigrogb (Apr 20, 2006)

If your still looking for an instructor in AK, my kenpo instructor (4th degrre BB)  is a student of Mr Lamkin and has available times for group or private lessons. Its really good training. PM me or email me for more info if our interested.


----------



## Brian Jones (Apr 21, 2006)

There is, I believe, an AKKI practioner or two in the Lexington/Richmond area.  You could try the AKKI website and post  your question there.

Brian Jones


----------

